
Endogenous Technological Change (1990) [pdf] - simonebrunozzi
http://pages.stern.nyu.edu/~promer/Endogenous.pdf
======
simonebrunozzi
In my very humble view, this 1990 paper by Paul Romer (who later won the Nobel
prize in Economics) is perhaps his most brilliant one.

It has collected more than 1,600 citations [0] on Econpapers alone.

[0]:
[https://econpapers.repec.org/scripts/showcites.pf?h=repec:uc...](https://econpapers.repec.org/scripts/showcites.pf?h=repec:ucp:jpolec:v:98:y:1990:i:5:p:s71-102)

------
mvaliente2001
Thank you very much for sharing it! This paper is not only poignant, but
surprisingly readable.

